# Well Visit w/ e/m codes



## nelizabethn (Jan 8, 2013)

Is the following scenerio properly billed correctly?
Pt is scheduled for a 15 year well ck, provider also discussed birth control options and management. Is it okay to bill out
99394 V20.2; 99212-25 V25.9.
Thank you for any assistance


----------



## nkellermann (Jan 8, 2013)

Discussing birth control options fits into the counseling portion of the Wellness check-up.  I wouldn't think you would bill a separate office visit.

Nancy Kellermann, CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 8, 2013)

nelizabethn said:


> Is the following scenerio properly billed correctly?
> Pt is scheduled for a 15 year well ck, provider also discussed birth control options and management. Is it okay to bill out
> 99394 V20.2; 99212-25 V25.9.
> Thank you for any assistance



It's included in the well visit, check your CPT book for further details. It describes anticipatory guidance also you may want to see if the particular carrier has a flow sheet, I know some of my carriers have a flow sheet that describes certain elements that "should" be covered base on the age of the patient. 

Another scenario works be if the patient o ky came in for this type of counseling you could use the 99402 range of codes. I do realize we are not talking about the latter but thought I'd throw that in there.


----------

